# Forum Announcement



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello All,

Darin and I have some big news to share. After 20 years owning and operating ArboristSite, we have decided the time has come to sell the site. I'm sure you all have noticed that over the years Darin's involvement has become less and less. When we started AS in 2000, Darin was running a dealership selling chainsaws and arborist equipment. He had a real interest in the field and wanted to create a place to expand not only his knowledge but facilitate a sharing of knowledge between professionals. He spent hours on AS and developed a relationship with many of you which has been missed as his new career grew. Our new business has expanded to the point that I too am not able to spend the time administering to AS as it deserves. We have had several offers over the years to sell AS but the right buyer hadn't come along. We were always looking for a buyer that would administer the site in a similar manner to how we have always done it. Or better.  That being said, this message is to introduce you to the new owner, Group Builder. They have managed forums for over 20 years. Darin and I feel we are leaving the site in really good hands. They will not be making any changes to the site . The rules and how they are implemented, as well as our moderators, will remain the same. As far as the transition goes, it has been seamless as the site has been running on the GroupBuilder server and administered by GroupBuilder for the last week.

Darin and I are so grateful for all of your support of the site over the years. With so many personalities, friendships and rivalries, it has been a real rollercoaster at times but a fun ride none the less. This site wouldn't be what it is without all of you. Thank you ALL!!!


----------

